# Composition



## Gloinpeace (Feb 23, 2013)

HI, I'm Gloipeace, 25 years old.
I'm French and this is the video oof my first original composition.

Enjoy!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

very nice and well setout


----------

